# My classic car of the week, Mazdz MX5 (1989 - 1997)



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

In 1989,the Japanese motor industry came of age and Mazda built the MX5. In short the MX5 was the perfect roadster for those who wanted a british style sports car. The lighter early 1.6 was favoured and proved totally dependable and became Mazda's flag ship model until it was axed in 1997.

PROS - Good to drive - reliable
CONS - Rusty sills - a lack of soul

Fact file - only 98,631 are left in circulation.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

:thumb:


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

Owned an early 1.6 with the 120bhp motor on cams and what a car it was. I'll own another one day.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Great fun little cars. 

Not very practical and hard to live with. 

For all it defined what a cheap small roadster should be, I still don't see it as a classic though.


----------

